# Critiques



## nineyards (Aug 6, 2014)

On occasion I have read on here that this is a mainly gear forum, but from what I see, posting and viewing photos has evolved into large part of being here also, and it's fun to show your stuff 
I wonder if a critique section on Canon Rumors would be welcome or if it would be just asking for trouble, I know some critiques can be absolutely scathing and can lead to some pretty intense dialogue on either sides of the fence, but I have read some pretty heated gear and technical arguments on here that have indeed crossed over into veiled and not so veiled insults and accusations, but after all is said and done all party's have emerged relatively intact, with perhaps one exception of a fellow who I believe was banned but returns sometimes incognito to bless us with his wisdom


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 6, 2014)

Whilst I like the idea, it never works. Anybody that offers honest critiques, basically anything other than "fantastic shot _____" or "really nice, what lens/aperture/program mode/shutter speed did you use?", gets pilloried by the posters fan base.

Few want a true critique, most want affirmation of the purchasing decisions, and I see nothing wrong with that in its place, but it leads to boring _well done, nice shot_ style threads.


----------



## nineyards (Aug 6, 2014)

Never thought of that, I guess it could get pretty stale going to the other extreme


----------



## agierke (Aug 6, 2014)

A critique to me is an opportunity to tell me what I missed, did wrong, or could do better. It's the probably the best way to improve and grow IMO. What is gained by meaningless affirmation and empty back slapping? Nothing...

There were always two things i hated in critiques. One, if poeple said "i like it" or two, if poeple said nothing at all. Unfortunately I agree with PBD. I think there are too many big and fragile egos on this site to handle an honest critique session and it would most likely devolve into simple affirmations.

But heck...if you desire a critique, throw an image up and see what happens!


----------



## Hillsilly (Aug 6, 2014)

In theory, it sounds like a good idea. You could always just post some photos asking for critiques. A dedicated section on the site might be interesting, but I'm not sure how productive it will be. The problem with written critiques is that you lose a lot of communication cues from the reviewer. And despite how much you might want honest feedback, most people only like honest feedback if they're saying how awesome your photo is - human nature is such that we perceive a comment which isn't positive as being negative. And that means that anyone providing a critique really needs to take time to consider the photo and write their thoughts appropriately. That takes time and might be difficult to maintain if there is a constant stream of photos.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 6, 2014)

My 2cent. If the OP shares and asks for critiques in his/her photos, then critiques are welcome.

How we write it is very important. Be respectful and choose your words properly.

Good thread by the way


----------



## nineyards (Aug 6, 2014)

Hillsilly said:


> In theory, it sounds like a good idea. You could always just post some photos asking for critiques. A dedicated section on the site might be interesting, but I'm not sure how productive it will be. The problem with written critiques is that you lose a lot of communication cues from the reviewer. And despite how much you might want honest feedback, most people only like honest feedback if they're saying how awesome your photo is - human nature is such that we perceive a comment which isn't positive as being negative. And that means that anyone providing a critique really needs to take time to consider the photo and write their thoughts appropriately. That takes time and might be difficult to maintain if there is a constant stream of photos.



I have read some genuinely informative critiques, well written with no hint of condescension whatsoever by individuals with no other desire but to educate and enlighten, ideally this site would need a dedicated team of reviewers specific to the critique section of this site who are qualified and respected (as are the technical gurus in this venue) due to the time and effort a truly effective critique would require, quite an undertaking I have come to realize after reading these replies, and of course, the more thin skinned of us might be chased away from the site by taking offence to any negative reviews


----------



## benperrin (Aug 6, 2014)

I tend to agree with Privatebydesign. Few want honest critiques and are really just looking for praise/likes. I think honest critiques are the only way to go. As long as people can be honest without being rude I'd love to see some critiques happening. Just don't cry if you learn that you actually can improve.


----------



## Salomon (Aug 6, 2014)

I think its a great idea, as long as its not condescending. For me personally, if I'm going to post a picture into a critique thread, I definitely wouldn't expect backpadding, instead more honest opinions and that would be fine, because that's the whole purpose.
Maybe someone moderating would also be a possibility to keep the thread clean of "mean comments" and "fanboyism".

Or something similar to this site: http://www.fotocommunity.de/spezial/agorabilddiskussion-intensiv/18577

The short translation:
You send in 2-3 pictures and give some information about its origin, your thinking behind this, what do you want to know especially and so on. They chose a picture and upload it with their account, so it will be anonymous. You are not allowed to discuss yourself. If you want, you can send another mail after, about what you learned and your opinions on the whole discussion. Also, it's possible to reveal yourself in the end.
Statements like "thats great" are not allowed. Write postive and respectful. Show, what parts you like and dislike. If desired, you can give some tips for improvement.


----------



## Policar (Aug 6, 2014)

Based on this community's response to Gursky, I wouldn't dare turn here for "honest" critiques.

This, like most photography websites, is solely for technical information, not aesthetic.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Aug 6, 2014)

I agree with a Critique section. If someone posts there, he/she knows what to expect.
Plus, it is probably better to bash one's photograph rather than bashing the person for his loyalty towards Canon or Nikon 
Craig, are you listening?


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello nineyards! 

AFAIK this forum here everybody that is posting a pic and asking for critique is getting honest, good and helpful information and he/she can see what to do with it. (If the thread is not overlooked)
Sometimes people are a bit harsh, sometimes others think they know all. And sometimes some forget that it's all about taste if the technique is okay.

Personally I do not think, that I am good enough to do "real" critique, but if I see something, that I would do better or different, then I tell it. I always try to be cautious and polite and until now I very often got 

Maybe your idea of critique section on Canon Rumors is a good one, so everyone posting there knows what might happen. But OTOH it is offering nothing you couldn't now and maybe it will allow or encourage some to be more harsh or offending. 

Summary:
I see pros and cons, but not the real need of a critique section.


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 6, 2014)

Critique by nature is biased. Some will like a photo, others not so much but don't let it sink in too deeply. It's all opinion and FM forums is better at critique really.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 6, 2014)

The advantage of posting an image for critique on the Internets Tubes forum is that anyone can give their opinion on the quality of the image.

The disadvantage of posting an image for critique on the Internets Tubes forum is that anyone can give their opinion on the quality of the image. ;D

Getting critique from strangers about whom you know little about is of questionable value to me.

I would much rather get critique from people I personally know have experience, knowledge, and ability that goes beyond a post count on some internet forum.


----------



## ecka (Aug 6, 2014)

Everyone is welcome to critique, praise or ignore my stuff . Please, don't be shy.
I don't think we need *special *_critique_ threads. When in *normal *threads (showing off threads  ) some stuff is being ignored, that could only mean two things - people are speechless after seeing it, or it may just be kind of boring (no words needed). However, I think that countless comments like "great!", "nice!", "lovely!", "adorable!", "I like number 7" or "I hate you, your amazing images made me G.A.S" etc. are reeaally unnecessary. IMO, we all learn what we like by watching other people work and by comparing it. Every image is a free lesson of good or bad photography, you decide. I'm sharing images just because I like to participate in evolution of photography.


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 6, 2014)

If you're into nature photography, there's a good site/forum that offers genuine critiques that I can recommend - here's a link to their critique area:

BirdPhotographers.net - It Ain't Just Birds


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 6, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> If you're into nature photography, there's a good site/forum that offers genuine critiques that I can recommend - here's a link to their critique area:
> 
> BirdPhotographers.net - It Ain't Just Birds



Thanks mackguyver for sharing.


----------



## Besisika (Aug 6, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> I would much rather get critique from people I personally know have experience, knowledge, and ability that goes beyond a post count on some internet forum.


I wanted to create a portfolio last year and I asked an experienced friend to help me. Among my 50 000 photos I brought to him my best 14. He looked into them and after 2 min he asked me if I have some more. It took me two weeks to shake it off.

What doesn't kill you makes you stronger. If you want to advance in photography you have to be able to take critiques. Just be ready, remembering that you cannot please everybody.

I like the idea of having a special thread. Whoever puts something in there will be ready. I could learn from people critiquing others. When I am ready I would drop some of mine as well. I need just to import some strong stuff from Africa first.
Maybe we need some sections, something like for advanced and newbie, or tough guy vs Mr. nice guy. Just a thought.
I promise not to critique BIF nor Air Show. I have no idea how to shoot those, among others.


----------



## infared (Aug 6, 2014)

I like real criticism from a source that I value. 
i.e. I have to know, and respect the source.Its ok to have something to ponder on the next outing... ...and even at that its all relative anyway.

Funny small town story.
There was a local photographer that had won a contest with or had an image published locally..can't remember exactly...but anyway..he had a image that got praise. 
He went to a little art store (yeah, they are all gone) on the main drag where he had been asked to hang images in the window, but there was only so much room. The proprietor, who did not know of the notoriety of the above image perhaps, past it over and requested other images of his to be hung. Upon which the photographer got very annoyed that she had not chosen his "prize-winning" image for the window, she must be a fool and gathered up all his work and left in a huff. 

Criticism is a dicey prospect. I found that it was very brutal on me when I was young and new...
...but now if I like one of my images I don't give a Flying F what anyone has to say... LOL!!!!
They can enjoy it or enjoy not enjoying it.


----------



## benperrin (Aug 7, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> The advantage of posting an image for critique on the Internets Tubes forum is that anyone can give their opinion on the quality of the image.
> 
> The disadvantage of posting an image for critique on the Internets Tubes forum is that anyone can give their opinion on the quality of the image. ;D
> 
> ...



This is so true. I've seen a lot of terrible critiques over the years. A lot of people just re-hashing what a professional said once without taking into consideration the context. To be honest you have to know who to ignore and who's statements should be carefully considered. It's about taking your ego out of the equation and asking yourself "is their advice valid"? Some people want to put all photography in a nice little boring box.

This is where I really like the idea of the SLR Lounge (or more recently fstoppers) setup. People create their own portfolios that are attached to their user profiles showing off only their best work. That way when someone gives a critique you can check out their portfolio to see if they really know what they are talking about. Of course even a newbie can give valid critique but I'm a lot more likely to listen to someone who is already creating what I want to create.


----------



## ecka (Aug 7, 2014)

Besisika said:


> What doesn't kill you makes you stronger.



... or makes you crippled.


----------



## Admin US West (Aug 7, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> The advantage of posting an image for critique on the Internets Tubes forum is that anyone can give their opinion on the quality of the image.
> 
> The disadvantage of posting an image for critique on the Internets Tubes forum is that anyone can give their opinion on the quality of the image. ;D
> 
> ...



That pretty well sums it up, but a photographer can also benefit by a critique given by a stranger as long as he is honest and polite about what he thinks. The issue may be that we do not create photos for other photographers, but for a customer or the general public. They often have 180 degree views, hence the million dollar photographs that photographers criticize.


----------



## nineyards (Aug 7, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> If you're into nature photography, there's a good site/forum that offers genuine critiques that I can recommend - here's a link to their critique area:
> 
> BirdPhotographers.net - It Ain't Just Birds



Great site, which also includes great post processing tips
Good call on the recommendation Mackguyver


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Aug 7, 2014)

CR Backup Admin said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > The advantage of posting an image for critique on the Internets Tubes forum is that anyone can give their opinion on the quality of the image.
> ...



IMHO - Posting images for others to critique is more about the photographer posting and asking for feedback than about the myriad individuals offering their opinion.

I guess what I'm trying to say is if you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen. If you don't like the song, turn off the radio. Otherwise, put on your big boy pants and be prepared to take what comes, good, bad and in between. Some advice is too nice, some is too harsh and some advice actually aims to help. In truth, it's ALL helpful because the poster learns the different reactions his work generates from others.


----------

